# Marriott Resorts / Buildings [2011 Ongoing]



## SueDonJ (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's an idea for a new thread that should help with all of the questions about views.  Each resort gets one post with the same info for all of them.  I'll start with Barony and SurfWatch.  After they're up we can decide together if we want  more info, and you all can add your resorts.

Let's everybody play!  This could be so much more fun than that infuriating, "What Day Do I Call?" game!


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 26, 2011)

*Resort Name:  Barony Beach Club*

*Place:*  Hilton Head Island, SC

*Building Names, Number and Views:*

9400-Morning Glory and 9600-Sea Oat; oceanfront directly facing the ocean and oceanside facing the courtyard

9300-Bayberry and 9500-LiveOak; oceanside

9100-Gardenia and 9200-Jasmine; gardenview
(* These are situated in behind the Westin resort which is beside the main BB footprint.)

*Unit Configurations:*

2BR/2BA throughout, non-lock-off
(Units in the gardenview buildings are slightly larger and have double master suites with a soaking tub in each bath.)


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 26, 2011)

*Resort Name:  SurfWatch*

*Place:*  Hilton Head Island, SC

*Building Names, Number and Views:*

9600-Ocean Dunes; oceanvista
(A boardwalk over the marsh separates this building from the oceanfront pool and bar/grill.)

5100-Ocean Marsh* and 5500-Tide Mark; oceanside

5100-Ocean Marsh*, 5300-Sea Cove and 5400-Sea Dunes; gardenview

(* Ocean Marsh has a few gardenview units that face directly opposite the oceanside units.)


*Unit Configurations:*

2BR/2BA and 3BR/3BA, non-lock-off
(3BR units are on the ends of each floor in each building.)


----------



## dundeeyank (Feb 26, 2011)

*Frenchmans' Cove St Thomas*

As you can see from the photo, all the villas have ocean view.  It is built on a hillside and even the upper building has views of the water.  All of them are a walk from the pool and beach area.  Unobstructed views are from the upper floors. The ground floor on all buildings is parking so the lowest villas may not all see the beach but they all can look out and see the sea and cruise ships that enter the harbor every morning and leave each evening.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Not much playing going on, but.....*



SueDonJ said:


> Here's an idea for a new thread that should help with all of the questions about views.  Each resort gets one post with the same info for all of them.  I'll start with Barony and SurfWatch.  After they're up we can decide together if we want  more info, and you all can add your resorts.
> 
> Let's everybody play!  This could be so much more fun than that infuriating, "What Day Do I Call?" game!





SueDonJ said:


> *Resort Name:  Barony Beach Club*
> 
> *Place:*  Hilton Head Island, SC
> 
> ...



I google searched trying to find out about the building locations and views at Barony, but couldn't find anything.  Then decided to search on TUG (just new I would find something).

Badda bing!  

Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> I google searched trying to find out about the building locations and views at Barony, but couldn't find anything.  Then decided to search on TUG (just new I would find something).
> 
> Badda bing!
> 
> Thanks!



You're welcome.    Now that the thread's been resurrected I'd love to see others contribute the info for their home resorts.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 17, 2012)

*Marriott Frenchmen's Cove, STT*



dundeeyank said:


> As you can see from the photo, all the villas have ocean view.  It is built on a hillside and even the upper building has views of the water.  All of them are a walk from the pool and beach area.  Unobstructed views are from the upper floors. The ground floor on all buildings is parking so the lowest villas may not all see the beach but they all can look out and see the sea and cruise ships that enter the harbor every morning and leave each evening.


Thanks for the great photo - I have heard some say that they like Tortola - where would this be in the photo?
What other buildings are recommended and why?


----------



## dlpearson (Aug 17, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> Thanks for the great photo - I have heard some say that they like Tortola - where would this be in the photo?
> What other buildings are recommended and why?



Tortola would be @ 10 miles NE (not visible from Frenchman's reef--faces the opposite direction).

David


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 17, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> Thanks for the great photo - I have heard some say that they like Tortola - where would this be in the photo?
> What other buildings are recommended and why?



Tortola, the bldg, is not in the photo. It would be to the left of the bldg's in the photo


----------



## cp73 (Sep 9, 2012)

*DSV 1 - Desert Springs Villas*

*Resort Name: Desert Springs Villas

Place: Palm Desert, CA

Building Names, Number and Views:*

A-Y 9101-9891
Two Story Buildings, no elevators
All have golf course views
3 Pools at DSV I
4 Pools at DSV 2 available to DSV 1
Tennis Courts
JW Marriott Hotel on same property with 2 golf courses

*Unit Configurations*

All 2BD/2BA lockouts 
Largest units of all Marriott Timeshares

Phone: 760-779-1200


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Newport Coast Villas  (NCV)*

*Resort Name: Newport Coast Villas  (NCV)*

Place: Newport Coast  CA

Building Numbers and Views:

1000-5100
Two - Four Story Buildings, almost all have elevators
All 1xxx bldgs have little to no views views
all 2xxx bldgs have some ocean views ( higher floor better)
30xx -36xx bldgs are mixed with some views and other not 
37xx to 4xxx & 5xxx bldgs have good to great ocean views

3 Pool complexes  at NCV
Tennis Courts
property overlooks golf course but not associated with resort
Property built up a hill. The 1xxx bldgs at the lowest point ( but closest to the state park/ ocean walk)  and going up to the 5xxx bldgs. 

Unit Configurations
2BR/2BA throughout, non-lock-off

Phone: 949-464-6000


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Grande Vista (MGV, MGR)*

*Resort Name: Grande Vista (MGV, MGR)*

*Place: Orlando FL*

*Building Names, Numbers and Views:*
All buildings have exterior corridors and units exit to the exterior.

77-86 - West Village (7 story buildings)
Buildings 77, 78, 85, and 86 are the only unitsall contain dedicated two and three bedroom units. There are no lock off units. They all have a decent view of the lake.
Buildings 79 and 84 contain two and three bedroom lock off units. Both face the lake and over the Plaza del Sol pool complex and also the closest buildings to the Copa Loca Bar & Grill
The Plaza del Sol pool complex is the only pool complex on property with a zero entry pool.

80-83 and 93 and 94 Main Village (5 and 6 story buildings)
Buildings 82 and 83 have lake views.
Buildings 80 and 81 have views of the Village Center pool complex.
Buildings 93 and 94 have golf course views.
The main checkin building is in building 80.

87-92 Golfside Village (7 story buildings)
Buildings 87 has a decent lake view.
All other buildings have golf course views with building 91 having he best view of the Golfside Village pool complex.
Buildings 93 and 94 have golf course views and consist of lock off units. The main checkin building is in building 80.

95-100 Clubside Village (7 story buildings)
All buildings have golf course views with building 87 having the best view of the Clubside Village Pool complex.
The Clubside Village pool complex also has a small childrens splash area.

4 Pool complexes at Grande Vista.
Tennis Courts.
Paddle boat and fishing rentals
Food court.
Two pool bars.
Property overlooks Faldo Institute by Marriott nine hole golf course.
Onsite restaurant (Nick's Grill), is located in the golf clubhouse just outside the main gate.

*Unit Configurations*
1BR/1BA units.
2BR/2BA dedicated units.
2BR/2BA lock off units that lock off in to a studio and 1BR unit.
3BR/3BA dedicated units.
3BR/3BA lock off units that lock off in to a studio and 2BR unit

Phone: 407-238-7676


----------



## m61376 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Aruba Surf Club (MSU)*

*Resort Name: Aruba Surf Club*

*Place: Palm Beach, Aruba*

*Building Names, Numbers and Views:* 
Lighthouse building- building closest to the beach, situated perpendicular to beach. Front units are OF and side units are OS All 2BR lock-off villas. 14 floors but 12 floors of rooms (no rooms on first floor and there is no 13th floor). Odd number rooms face pools and ocean and even number rooms face the N side, with the lower floors having views partially blocked by the Ocean Club next door to the N.

Compass building- behind the Lighthouse building, with similar configuration. Floors 2 and 3 are GV and 4 and above are OV. Lobby and marketplace are in this building. Villas in back have jutting balconies to improve view. Mostly 2 BR lock-offs, but there are 2 3BR villas per floor from floor 4-14. The 3 BR villas have balconies that jut out so they have nice OV, with upper floors having spectacular views. All 3 BR's are classified as partial OV, since the master portion (master BR/LR and separate 2nd BR) balconies are OV and the lock-offs are island view (higher floors have a view of the island clear across to the ocean on the other side).

Spyglass building- this is an "L" shaped building, starting on the other side of the main entry and perpendicular to the Compass building and in the corner opposite the main property street entry making an "L," so that part is across the pool and parallel to the Compass building. The villas here are only on one side of the building, so all villas in the Spyglass building are poolside, and all are 2BR lock-offs. The part of the building perpendicular to the Compass building is actually parallel to the beach, although a bit set back. The lower floors are GV and floors 4 and above are OV, with upper floors having a slightly set back but oceanfront vantage. All of the villas in the the wing of the "L," which are parallel to the back portion of the Compass building, are considered GV (since none of the balconies jut out like they do in the Compass building). Here all have a nice poolside view, but the upper floors have varying views of the ocean as well, with the end units having great ocean views even though they are GV units.

*Unit Configurations:*

Mostly 2 BR/ 2 BA lock-offs, with all units locking off. Master unit has W/D and full kitchen. 20 3BR/3BA lock-offs, to a 2 BR master and large studio; the studio of the 3BR is almost twice the size of a regular lock-off.

Bed arrangements: 
2BR has King in master, Queen in lock-off with full sofabed in lock-off. There is a queen sofabed in the LR.

3BR: King in master and lock-off, 2 Queen in second bedroom, queen sofabeds in lock-off and LR (?I think the sofabed in the 3BR lock-off is the regular sized sofabed).

Balconies- all bedrooms have balconies, with a dual entrance balcony from LR and master BR of all units. Lock-off and 2nd BR balcony of 3 BR all have table and 2 chairs and master balcony has a table and 4 chairs.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France *
_______________________________________________________________

Resort Name: Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France - *MVF*

Place: Bailly-Romainvilliers  (30 minutes outside of Paris France)

Nestled along the charming French countryside just beyond the action at Disneyland Paris, Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France resort is a welcomed retreat. Drenched in tradition with impeccable taste and unfaltering style, our Bailly-Romainvilliers resort 

Unit Configurations
Studio Units (part of 3 bd lockoff units)
2BR/2.5 BA townhouse dedicated units.
3BR/3.5 BA lock off units that lock off in to a studio and 2BR townhouse unit
All units exit to the exterior.

Buildings:
All building based on 2 bedroom townhouse design with each unit looking from the outside to be a collection of separate french homes. Downstairs have large Living/dinning room, Kitchen and 1/2 bath. Two bedrooms/2 baths upstairs. 

All units have a patio and lake or golf course views 

Outdoor Pool complex and a nice indoor pool complex.
Market and lounge in main building.

Property is surrounded by an eighteen hole golf course.

There is about a 3 block walk to the village with shops and restaurants
Resort shuttle ($) and public buses will take you to Disneyland Paris and Train station into Paris (4 miles) 

Phone: 33-1-60429000


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Maui Ocean Club and Sequel*

[URL="http://iconnections.smugmug.com/Photos-for-TUG-or-TS4MS/Timeshares/MOC-and-Sequel-View-Categories/17942783_gC727W#!i=150915143&k=2iaEy&lb=1&s=A"]
	
[/URL]

 A good overview of the Maui Ocean Club and the two towers.


Here are two pictures of the ocean front Lahaina & Napili tower condo numbers.Here is the link plus a property map.


[URL="http://iconnections.smugmug.com/Photos-for-TUG-or-TS4MS/Timeshares/MOC-and-Sequel-View-Categories/17942783_gC727W#!i=564219924&k=vCU3Z&lb=1&s=A"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Serina (Oct 17, 2012)

This is a great thread! Anyone have info for room and building locations for Harbour Lake?


----------



## TSPam (Oct 17, 2012)

Harbour Lakes

Building 10,12,13,14,15 dedicated 2 bedroom

Building 28,29,30,31: deicated 2 bedroom plus one studio and one one bedroom per floor per building. The studio's are on the end of each building with balcony perpendicular to all of the other balconies.


----------

